# Two nights - Extend stay in Marbella or visit Portugal?



## optimist (Dec 9, 2013)

We are staying at the Marriott in Marbella in January. We have two nights before flying home without a reservation.  I have an AC and can extend our stay and just stay at the resort but I would also love to visit Portugal while we are there.
By the end of the week, we will have done a ton of driving and seeing all the sights in the area. Do you think a stay in the Algarve region (in Jan) is  worth the drive and packing and unpacking etc if it is only for two nights?   Also considering we will be driving further away from Malaga- the airport we are flying back home from?


----------



## Blues (Dec 9, 2013)

We absolutely loved Vilamoura Portugal, which is just over the line from Spain.  But it's a bit of a drive -- google maps puts it at 4 1/2 hours, and that sounds about right.  For two nights, frankly, I'm not sure whether it's worth it.  But if you don't mind all the extra driving...

-Bob


----------



## optimist (Dec 9, 2013)

You just gave me an idea!  I wasn't thinking about the Hilton there… I will call and see if I can get two nights there for cash and if so… the decision is made.
Thanks!


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Dec 10, 2013)

*In your plans already?*

What about a trip to Morocco? We did a day trip to Tangiers from Estepona but would have enjoyed more time there and two nights would give you that!

Personally, I wouldn't spend 2 nights in the resort region of Portugal's Algarve.  We spent a week at the Four Seasons Vilamoura and most enjoyed day trips from there; otherwise IMHO the coastal area is not much different from Spain's Costa del Sol.


----------



## optimist (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks for your reply.  I checked and Hilton has absolutely no availability anyway.  I was surprised since I thought it was low season…
I have been reading comments similar to yours on other sites, which is that the Algarve is not that different to the Costa del Sol area.

Morocco has never been on my radar… I am nervous about the current volatility of the political climate in Arab countries.  What did you like about Tangiers? I have been to the market in Jerusalem so my guess is that it is very similar… Would you do it on your own or with a tour group?


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 10, 2013)

We have absolutely loved Morocco. Tangiers, however is to Morocco what Tijuana is to Mexico. Take a tour. You will get the experience without the hassle of the logistics of finding a hotel, choosing where to eat wonderful tajine, picking a cultural show. As a bonus you may be steered clear of the ubiquitous rug peddlers and their syrupy sweet mint tea. Rick Steves has a good guide to Tangiers.

Jim


----------



## Pompey Family (Dec 11, 2013)

Personally I wouldn't bother with Portugal for the reasons already provided.  After a lot of sightseeing my preference would be to spend those last couple of days at the resort relaxing although in January it's unlikely that you'll be lounging around the pool however the temperatures this January averaged around the mid 60's.

I would opt for a trip to Tangier, the duration would be just right to experience it.  I wouldn't worry about the political issues, it won't affect Tangier.


----------

